# "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i



## ThePapabear (6. Januar 2013)

*"Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Hallo!

Wie schon mehrfach zu lesen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Kühllösung für mein System (Signatur).
Da mir angeraten wurde, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, mache ich das hiermit.

Nach dem eine H100i derzeit ca. 115,- kosten würde und dort mindestens 2 neue Lüfter nötig wären um eine leise Lösung zu erhalten, wäre ich mindestens bei ca. 135,-. In dem Thread "Preiswerte WaKü" wurden dann Zusammenstellungen gepostet, die auch nicht mehr ausschlaggebend teurer wären. Somit stellt sich mir die Frage, was davon nun effektiver und leiser wäre?

Eine angedachte Zusammenstellung könnte z.b. so aussehen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Das ist zwar schon das 3fache vom ursprünglich für die Kühlung angedachte Kapital, aber die Möglichkeit zur Bastelei und der Gedanke eine noch effizientere und leisere Kühlung hin zu bekommen, lässt mir keine Ruhe mehr.
Der kleine AGB in der Zusammenstellung kommt mir zwar etwas unter dimensioniert vor, aber das beeinflusst ja scheinbar nur die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und kaum/gar nicht die tatsächliche Kühlfähigkeit. Ansonsten wäre auch ein 5,25" AGB für mich interessant, auch um eventuell eine 2. Pumpe verbauen zu können, obwohl das bei dem kleinen System nicht nötig sein sollte.
Dann wäre da noch die Frage der Lüfter. Die sollten leise zu betreiben sein und trotzdem ausreichend Luft durch den Radiator befördern. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ob ich für den 2. Punkt die richtigen Lüfter gewählt habe. Leise sollen die ja BeQuiet ja sein...

Verbauen würde ich den Radiator vorne in meinem Fractal Gehäuse, wo er mit Frischluft durch die Lüfter versorgt werden würde (Push oder Pull Betrieb besser?). Hinten wird die Luft durch den Fractal Lüfter abgesaugt. Steigen die Temperaturen im Gehäuse an, kann ich den dann übrigen Lüfter in den Deckel einsetzen und ebenfalls absaugen lassen. Somit sollte die Luft ausreichend aus dem Gehäuse befördert werden. Sollte ich den Rahmen für die Festplatten weit genug nach hinten bekommen, könnte man noch Push/Pull andenken, wenn das sinnvoll wäre. Das wäre aber auf jeden Fall eine nachträgliche Erweiterung.

Ja, ich bin mir dessen Bewusst, dass oft gesagt wird, dass eine CPU-Only Lösung sich nicht auszahlt. Wer weiß, vielleicht gefällt mir das Ergebnis so gut, dass ich später mal meine Grafikkarte mit kühlen möchte. Das kann ich aber derzeit noch nicht sagen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Netboy (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Ich hab selbst mit CPU only angefangen  H100 würde ich dir nicht Raten, ich hatte 3 in 6 Wochen und nur Ärger damit 

Die Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic soll nicht so leise sein von der Leistung mal ganz abgesehen Testing Alphacool DC LT Pump - YouTube



> Push oder Pull Betrieb besser?


Macht in der Realität keinen Unterschied


----------



## m3ntry (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Ich denke, dass du allein von der Kühlleistung her keinen wirklichen Unterschied haben wirst.
Kommt halt mehr oder weniger drauf an, ob du Lust hast, etwas mehr hinzulegen und das Ganze selbst zusammen zu schrauben oder nicht.
Beim Selbstbau wärst du flexibler.
Ein Punkt wäre allerdings noch die Lautstärke. In den auf Aquatuning verlinkten Tests zur Pumpe habe ich keine exakten Angaben zur Pumpe finden können. 
Allerdings wird sie als "leise" beschreiben, worauf ich mich aber nicht verlassen würde, da solche Aussagen ja sehr subjektiv sind.

Die Idee mit einer zweiten Pumpe würde ich gleich wieder vergessen, da das ein unnötiger Lautstärkefaktor, Stromverbraucher und eine vermeidbare Fehlerquelle ist.
Wenn du vor hast, die GPU und somit einen weiteren Radiator mit einzubeziehen, würde ich ehr von Anfang an zu einer etwas stärkeren Pumpe raten.

Zum Thema Push/Pull kann ich dir das Video empfehlen: Push vs Pull vs Push Pull for Radiators and Heatsinks Linus Tech Tips - YouTube

Mögliche Lüfter:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78113
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 ( 120x120x25mm ) Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78288
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe Slip Stream 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78062


Jo, würde mir aber wirklich im vorhinein überlegen, was du vor hast.


_EDIT:_Den Schlauch würde ich übrigens nicht als B-Ware kaufen, da dort laut Beschreibung nur 1m statt 3,3 drin sind.


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Ich würde es so machen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Lüfter natürlich nach Wahl (evl. haste ja noch 140er Fractal), so haste ne gute Basis, falls du mal die GPU einbinden möchtest.
Ein 280er sollte normal ins R4 passen.
Leider haste noch nicht genung posts für den Marktplatz hier im Forum, da bekommt man oft guten Kram zu nem guten Kurs.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

für cpu-only reicht das hier meines wissens:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set 40187
wenn es eine stärkere pumpe sein soll:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set 40191 
wenn dann später noch gpu (ram und chipsatz möglicherweise auch) dazu kommt, einfach einen 2ten 240er radiator oder besser noch, einen 360er dazu holen.


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Hör mal auf mit der DC-LT + AGB, hatte ich versuchsweise zuhause und das taugt einfach mal garnix!


----------



## bosso (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

wenn es eine leise pumpe werden soll kann ich eine aquastream wärmsten empfehlen die ist bei mir kaum hörbar


----------



## m3ntry (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Muss ja keine Aquastream sein.
Sowas wäre auch schon gut:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49006

In Kombination mit nem günstigen AGB:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 45221


Die Alphacool Eheim 600 Station soll laut dem Test hier von der Lautstärke her nicht so der Knüller sein:

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Tauchpumpen Vergleich - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V


In jedem Fall kann ich aber empfehlen sowas mitzubestellen:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...satz-zur-Pumpenentkopplung---Version-2-0.html


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Als Pumpe vielleicht eine Phobya DC12-260.


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

das Ding hab ich mal billig zusammengestellt CPU + GPU aus Gebrauchtteilen selbst verständlich :
1x dicker 240mm radi 12,50.- aus ebay
1x dünner (slim) 360 radi 17,00.- aus ebay
1x eheim 1048 pumpe 23.- aus ebay
5x xielence lüfter 12,05 (anobo)
1x cuplex kryos delrin 38,89.- (aquatuning)
1x alphacool 0815 gpu kühler 11,90.- (aquatuning)
1x agb-o-matic 18,49.- (aquat)
2m 0815 schlauch 11/8 2,78.- (aquat)
1x vram heatsink set 4,49.- (aquat)
8x g1/4 schraubtüllen 4,80.- (aquat)​ _______________________________​ 145,90.- excl versand von aquat​

Hält zz. eine HD 7950 und einen FX 8350 kühl. So siehts zz. aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Hab später noch ein Mosfetkühler für 15€ (Kupferpreis) selbstgebaut und in den Kreislauf eingebunden.


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Schau mal hier da ist alles dabei. Innovatek wasserkühlung set | eBay

Ich denke mal die geht bis 80-90€ hoch.


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Von den genannten Sets würde ich die Finger lassen, die haben alle ziemliche Nachteile und sind auch aus P/L-Sicht nicht sonderlich gut.
Der Warenkorb von hotfirefox ist gut, eine Backplate schadet aber auch nicht.


----------



## ThePapabear (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Hi!

Poah, danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen! Finde ich echt super, wie hier geholfen wird! 
Der Warenkorb von hotfirefox gefällt mir selber auch recht gut. Allerdings habe ich schon an einigen Stellen gelesen, dass man von den 230V Pumpen besser die Finger lassen sollte!?!
Ist bei den Kühlern prinzipiell keine Backplate dabei und die muss man extra kaufen? Ausser dem Boxed Lüfter würde ich eigentlich nichts ohne Backplate montieren wollen...

So würde dann der Warenkorb beim AT-Shop von Aquatuning aussehen: Aquatuning Österreich

Auf den Preis darf ich halt nicht mehr zu genau schauen, sonst wird mir anders. 

Push/Pull: ich habe Videos gesehen, wo eine Push/Pull-Variante mehr Kühlleistung bringt (nicht enorm mehr, aber doch). Mit nur 2 Lüftern würde ich auf jeden Fall die Pull Variante wählen, um das leichter säubern zu können. 
Ein 280er Radiator passt mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen in die Front des R4. Dann ist halt der Filter obsolet, weil der passt dann nicht mehr rein. Oben ist bei 240 Schluss, da ist zu wenig Spielraum bis zum Mainboard.

Ja, das mit dem Marktplatz ist doof, aber ich kann ja jetzt nicht das Forum sinnlos zu spamen, nur um auf die Beiträge zu kommen. Ich denke, das würde nach hinten los gehen.
Das mit Ebay bzw. bei verschiedenen Verkäufern zusammen kaufen ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man in Österreich wohnt. Die Versandkosten fressen da schnell jegliche Ersparnis weg. Das Innovatek Set werde ich auf jeden Fall beobachten. Auch wenn der 360er Radiator zu groß ist und gegen einen 240er/280er getauscht werden müsste.

Danke noch mal!

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*



ThePapabear schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich schon an einigen Stellen gelesen, dass man von den 230V Pumpen besser die Finger lassen sollte!?!


Nö, beide haben Vor- und Nachteile. Die Station gibt es in beiden Versionen. 



ThePapabear schrieb:


> Ist bei den Kühlern prinzipiell keine Backplate dabei und die muss man extra kaufen? Ausser dem Boxed Lüfter würde ich eigentlich nichts ohne Backplate montieren wollen...


Vom Gewicht ist eine Backplate nicht nötig, bei manchen Kühlern wird auch eine mitgeliefert.



ThePapabear schrieb:


> So würde dann der Warenkorb beim AT-Shop von Aquatuning aussehen: Aquatuning Österreich


- ich würde lieber die EHEIM als die Phobya Pumpe kaufen
- eine Pumpenentkopplung kann man auch günstig selbst basteln
- 2 90°-Anschlüsse als Reserve sind nie verkehrt
- für den Kryos Delrin brauchst du nicht die teure AC-Backplate, eine günstigere tuts auch



ThePapabear schrieb:


> Push/Pull: ich habe Videos gesehen, wo eine Push/Pull-Variante mehr Kühlleistung bringt (nicht enorm mehr, aber doch). Mit nur 2 Lüftern würde ich auf jeden Fall die Pull Variante wählen, um das leichter säubern zu können.


Doppeltbesetzte Radiatoren bringen natürlich mehr Leistung, dafür kosten sie auch mehr und sind lauter. Verbau lieber einen größeren Radiator. 
Bei den T.B. Silence solltest du bei saugendem Betrieb den Rahmen zukleben.



ThePapabear schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Marktplatz ist doof, aber ich kann ja jetzt nicht das Forum sinnlos zu spamen, nur um auf die Beiträge zu kommen. Ich denke, das würde nach hinten los gehen.






ThePapabear schrieb:


> Auch wenn der 360er Radiator zu groß ist und gegen einen 240er/280er getauscht werden müsste.


 Der CPU-Kühler ist auch veraltet.
Das einzig brauchbare ist die Pumpe und die bekommst du neu günstiger.


----------



## ThePapabear (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

OK, dann ändern wir den Warenkorb nochmal ab, aber im deutschen Shop. Der ist ja um einiges günstiger....
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Einzige Einsparmöglichkeit, die ich da noch sehe, wäre der Radiator. Da könnte man vom 280er auf den 240er gehen und somit den Radiator und die Lüfter billiger bekommen. Das bringt aber nur 20,- Ersparnis und etwas weniger Aufwand beim Einbau des Radiators...
Apropos Lüfter, welche wären denn da für den Pull-Betrieb besser geeignet und schön leise? Lieber lege ich nochmal ein paar Euro drauf und das passt dann wirklich. Die Lüfter von Fractal sind ab 7V hörbar und auf 12V nicht mehr wirklich sonderlich leise. Eigentlich sind die nur auf 5V wirklich nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu hören.

Mit EHEIM Pumpen habe ich als ehemaliger Aquarianer eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sehr gute Pumpen und wenn doch mal was ist, passt der Support bzw. die Ersatzteilversorgung. Ich habe dann jetzt doch die 230V Version genommen, da ich soundso immer den Verteiler einschalten muss um auch ein Bild zu haben, da die Monitore und der ganze Rest der Peripherie immer über eine Schalterleiste weg geschalten werden.


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

Die Noiseblocker PK2 sind sehr gut, müssen aber u.U. auch geregelt werden. Grundsätzlich passt der Warenkorb.


----------



## ThePapabear (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: "Billig WaKü" versus Corsair H100i*

OK, die habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Ich habe an der Steuerung vom R4 mindestens einen, nachher eventuell sogar 2 Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei. Die kann halt nur 12/7/5V schalten, was aber wohl ausreichend sein dürfte. Lautlos im Idle und leicht hörbar unter Last ist ein Problem für mich und zur Not kann man kurzzeitig auf 12V schalten, wenn das wirklich mal nötig sein sollte.

Dafür spar ich mir dann wahrscheinlich die 2,40 für die Backplate, weil beim Kühler von meinem Bekannten eine für Sockel 1155 über bleibt.


----------

